# Duck Kabob



## luvr29 (Dec 14, 2006)

Serves 4

INGREDIENTS:

16 oz. duck breasts, cut into 1 inch chunks

1 onion, coarsely chopped

½ cup sunflower oil

1 cup white wine

1 cup Calvados

½ cup applesauce

a spinach salad to serve

soft crusty rolls to serve

METHOD:

Combine onion, oil, white wine, Calvados and applesauce. Add duck pieces and coat thoroughly. Cover and chill for 5 hours.

Preheat grill to hot. Using metal skewers, pierce centers of each piece until full. Balance skewers on a grill pan and cook for 5 minutes each side, or until juices run clean. Serve hot with a spinach salad and soft crusty rolls.

For more tasty recipes:
http://www.essortment.com/in/Recipes.BB ... /index.htm


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What are..... Calvados :huh:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I was wondering that one too. Not to change the subject but anyone ever try sprinkling some brown sugar on duck in a recipe? Just curious.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Calvados

Apple Brandy

Calvados - Distilled cider is a long established tradition. The first official written references date from the 16th century, long before it took the name of Calvados. The first distillation of cider yields an intermediate product, the « petites eaux », with a strength of about 30°. The heads and tails, which contain undesirable compounds, are carefully eliminated.

These « petites eaux » are then heated for the second distillation, the « bonne chauffe ». The heads and tails are once again eliminated. The Calvados produced has a strength of 70°.

As it emerges from the still, Calvados is colorless, produces a burning sensation on the palate, and gives off an aroma of fruit and alcohol.


----------

